# Foods Not To Feed Dogs...



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

*thought it would be informative to start this thread for any new people here.. 
Please add any foods that you know of, because I am still learning all of this too...Thank you 

*

*Grapes and Raisins*
*Onions*
*Chocolate*
*Coffee, Coffee grounds, tea and tea bags*
* Macadamia Nuts*
* Animal fat and fried foods*
* Bones*
* Tomatoes*
* Avocados*
* Nutmeg*
* Apples, Cherries, Peaches and similar fruit*
*Raw eggs*
* Salt*
*
Source: http://www.starbreezes.com/11/foodsafe.html 
*


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmmm. I heard that Ibruprofen????? can be fatal. Either that or aspirin/Aleve, etc. Maybe someone else can clarify it for me.


We don't feed our furkids chicken bones--but why avoid others like beef bones?

SJ


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I thought apples were ok and it was the skin and seeds that werent good for them?


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

I think apples, peaches, cherries, etc. are all ok as long as you take out the seeds first.

Also, I looked at the source page and it lists avocados - even the fruit. Does any one know if that's true? I grew up in SoCal around lots of avocado trees and dogs there LOVE to eat the avocados that fall on the ground. Other than gaining a few pounds, I've never heard of a dog getting sick from them.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

Ive always given my dogs some apples when I cut them up for myself to snack on! Whats so bad about them


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Maggies mom said:


> I thought apples were ok and it was the skin and seeds that werent good for them?


*

I think you are right. This is what the website said about that: 


The seeds of these fruits contain cyanide, which is poisonous to dogs as well as humans. Unlike humans, dogs do not know to stop eating at the core/pit and easily ingest them. *


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

raw eggs bad? I thought they were actually good for dogs.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

My vet said tomatoes were fine! And my puppy book said apples were too!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I share french fries with my dog sometimes... and bacon in the rare occasion that we have any... *shrugs*


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

#1 on your list should be anything labeled "sugar free", which can contain xylitol, (sp?)deadly toxic to dogs. And I mean DEADLY, even in very small quantities.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

This is from the ASPCA poison control site. 

" Our experts at the ASPCA Animal Poison Control Center urge you to avoid feeding 
the following foods to your pet: Alcoholic beverages, avocado, chocolate, 
coffee, fatty foods, macadamia nuts, moldy or spoiled foods, onions and onion 
powder, raisins and grapes, salt, yeast dough, garlic, and products sweetened 
with xylitol. "

I feed apples , cherries, peaches. ( no seeds or pits ) tomatoes and cooked eggs.. I have to be really careful because some foods are good for my parrot.. who wants to toss them to the drooling dogs on the floor! ( grapes, rainsens, cooked chicken bones ) :doh: These things are fed when he is in the cage only, not on his play yard.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I am always very paranoid about what my pups eat. I yell at hubby when he gives Charlie a frenchfry. Anyway I had this horrible nightmare last night, someone was over at our house and they gave Charlie a chocolate chip cookie. I remember running around my house screaming and I woke up sweating and my chest was pounding. It's funny now but it wasn't when I was dreaming it.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

I wounder what is wrong with avocado? If you remove the seed,it should be healthy.Anyone with ideas?


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Here are a few pages I have searched before. Read them and many of your questions will be answered. Keep your Critters Safe!

Foods You Should NoPlants
Poisonous to Dogs t Feed Your Dog
Veterinary Information - Toxins that Affect Dogs
Cornell University Poisonous Plants Home Page


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tango leaps up and pulls apples right off the trees to eat. I do take the core seeds away, though.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

My dogs get all sorts of fruit ( no seeds or core)...... peaches, apples, pears, bananas. Also I think it is the skin and pit of the avocado that is not to be eaten. Many give raw eggs ( me included) occassionally. Tylenol ( acetomenophen) is toxic as is the sugar substitute XYLITOL ( found in sugarless gum).... just a tiny amount can cause organ failure and death. PLEASE be very careful with this around.
Raw feeders give raw bones, but never any cooked bones.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

good to know about xylitol..


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Bock said:


> raw eggs bad? I thought they were actually good for dogs.


A lot of sites will list raw eggs as a dangerous food because they may contain salmonella. But really, a dog's digestive tract is far too short and efficient for salmonella to become an issue. A lot of raw feeders give their dogs raw eggs, they're very nutritious.


----------



## hmburg (May 27, 2008)

I kind of disagree with the last statement. My dog was on antibiotics for almost 3 months before we figured out what was wrong with him. Finally after many tests we found out he had salmonella in his stool and then his digestive tract (he probably ate something while walking outside). We treated it and after had to treat his gallbladder has well. The vet said sometimes salmonella climbs up to different organ.
I don't know about raw eggs but I would be careful anyway.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Although salmonella *rarely* is an issue for dogs, it can be. I personally know someone who lost a golden bitch pregnant with 11 puppies to salmonella, which was confirmed by U. of I. vet school as the cause of death. Obviously, she no longer feeds her dogs raw.
Why take the chance?





Jo Ellen said:


> A lot of sites will list raw eggs as a dangerous food because they may contain salmonella. But really, a dog's digestive tract is far too short and efficient for salmonella to become an issue. A lot of raw feeders give their dogs raw eggs, they're very nutritious.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Regarding avocados:

After reading this yesterday, I did a little googling and found this article:
http://www.thevillagenews.com/story.php?story_ID=22205

The consensus is that avocados contain persin, which is toxic to dogs. But it's present in the fruit in such small quantities that the toxicity is not a major problem. It's a lot more likely that a dog will have an obstruction problem from swallowing the pit, or parts of it. They're also high in fat and a dog who eats a lot of avocados can put on a lot of weight.

I believe that the leaves, wood and bark are widely accepted as toxic.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I think I read that acorns from oak trees are harmful. We have an enormous oak trees and each fall the ground is covered with acorns which I realized Brooks had been chewing on. I don't know if he ever swallowed any.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

So fruits are good as long as you remove the skin and seeds? Like pears?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

My dogs LOVE pears. You don't have to remove the skin. I just wash well and take out the core so they don't get seeds. MMMMMMM. Same with apples. Mine also love bananas, cantaloupe ( their all time fave), watermelon. Just start out with a little taste so it doesn't give them loose stools.


----------

